# What kind of gas does a Sentra GXE need?



## Guest (Oct 7, 2002)

I'm hoping I don't need premium gas like the Maxima. I'm trying to go cheap cheap cheap here, and the Sentra seems good.


----------



## Wagon Wagon (Sep 20, 2002)

Should run fine on regular, unless you advance the timing.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2002)

Does the manual reccomend premium? Or the gas cap lid? On the Maxima, it said use premium, but people said "you can use regular". I CAN, but is it built for premium or not? I don't own the car yet, so I cant check.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

The differences between the E, XE and the GXE are purely cosmetic. They all use regular. There is no ambiguity about it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2002)

Sweet  Thanks.


----------



## SoMissSentra (Oct 11, 2002)

I have used premium and regular. Some people say that using Premium on a non modified engine is a waste of money but I've done it anyway. I really works out to be the same because I get better mileage with higher octance, so there is no real cost difference. I really like to use premium during the summer where I live because it is so humid and to me it FEELS like the car runs better. However, I have never had any trouble using regular on my 96 Sentra GXE (ga16de). I don't see why you would have any problems running regular as well. Unless you have boosted your compression or have advanced timing (or any other mods like that) you should be fine.


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

As long as your timing isn't advanced you will be fine w/ regular....it is a Sentra afterafter  

Sugar always helps too


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

how much is the b14 timing degrees set to? 8 degrees, and if you advance it is 15 the best to go plus filling up with premium fuel? thanks


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

well, my timing must be waaaaaaay off because anytime i put 87 in my car it seems to make me pay for it. yanno, simple things like making me wait on the side of the road until its ready to go. but when i put premium in it. it runs fine and doesnt stallout at lights


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

> how much is the b14 timing degrees set to? 8 degrees, and if you advance it is 15 the best to go plus filling up with premium fuel? thanks


The stock timing on the 1.6 engine is set at 10 +/- 2. 15 is probably the highest you should go and yes you MUST use premium.


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

*thats weird..*

it says that you have it timed to 17 degrees isnt a little too much, and how much should i advance if im not sure whether its higher than 10 by 2 degrees or lower than 10 by 2 degrees? kinda confusing


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

> it says that you have it timed to 17 degrees isnt a little too much, and how much should i advance if im not sure whether its higher than 10 by 2 degrees or lower than 10 by 2 degrees? kinda confusing


That is because my se-r has the sr20de engine while your car has the ga16.

You can find out w/ a timing light. You can buy one for $40-80 at a car parts store or you can have a mechanic do it for about $35. Just tell them you want it set at 'x' degrees.

I'm not the most knowledgable as far as the ga16 engine, do a search of the boards and I'm sure you will find much more information. I know someone has a webpage showing detailed instructions (and pictures) of how to adjust your timing.


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

what are the symptoms if you fill up with 87 octane and you have your timing advanced, because i was thinking what if the last person before me that had the car advanced the timing? i wouldnt know, if its detonation how would you know? lol


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

shmuck90 said:


> *what are the symptoms if you fill up with 87 octane and you have your timing advanced, because i was thinking what if the last person before me that had the car advanced the timing? i wouldnt know, if its detonation how would you know? lol *


It would proabably be knocking.

Can anyone tell a difference between cheap and premium fuel in thier SE-R?


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

if i advanced my timing to 12 degrees instead of 15 do i still have to put premium? just wodering, thanks.


----------



## DanniNX (Jan 7, 2003)

funny funny... the lowest octance number available here in Iceland is 95, the highest 99. If I want more I'll have to get some from the airport (around 130, difficult to get) or use a octane booster.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

ok .. im gonna tell you what ive learned bout gas octains and what to use and so on.. heres the deal.. im trying to remember all your questions.. 

#1.. ga16de AND sr20 engines.. use the low octains if you dont care about the poor deposits that will remain in your car, but the lower the octain.. the faster it burns.. which means. better acceleration.. BUT you will not run as well on the express way.. the higher octains matter at higher speeds.. 
#2.. ifyou advance timiing.. or add n20 or turbo you need to have the higher octains.. 
#3.. octain boosters.. the most expensive ones.. only boost power to only up to 10 points.. so if you put 94.. like i do in my turbo probe.. it boosts it to 95 octain.. 
#4 if you live where i live.. using lower octains can be good in the winter because i noticed my car heats up quicker.. beasue again the fast burning of fuel.. 
#5.. lower octains like people said.. when they burn faster.. you loose milage.. so if you put a higher octain in .. you will have better gas milage.. because higher octain burns slower and is more effecient.. am i forgeting anyones question?


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

good info 1999GXE1.6

Thanks


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Do not pay attention to what *1999GXE1.6* wrote about octane, because he got it wrong except for 2).

Octane has *NO* bearing on fuel burn speed.

Lower octane does *NOT* cause deposit build-up.

In and of itself, octane won't affect acceleration. You must alter engine operating parameters for that.

Octane boosters are an EXPENSIVE way to get octane boost; it takes lots of it per tankful.

Gas mileage is unaffected by fuel octane *UNLESS* standard operating conditions cause the ECU to retard timing. If the engine doesn't knock on 87 octane, you *won't* get better mileage just by using higher octane fuel.

Search this site and sr20deforum for the link to The Gasoline FAQ.


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

Thanks alot for clearing everything makes much more sense, btw i still dont understand how ping or knocking sounds like, how would i know if my car is doing one of the 2.

Thanks


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

You may never hear light detnation, but heavy detonation is unmistakable clattering, sort of like the HLA clatter on startup after changing oil.


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

If you advanced the timing or boosted/nitrous it you need premium. If N/A, regular is find.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

You're wrong.Higher octane gas is higher due to slower burn speed,thus it is less prone to pre ignition.So,Higher octane gas has a slower burn rate.Remember that octane rating is an indicator of detonation resistance.I find my car a little slower if I run premium as opposed to a lower octane fuel that has the correct burn rate to work with the combustion chamber design of my engine.


----------



## Ajaxn26 (Feb 14, 2003)

87 Octane is the way 2 go ...but who am I ....Oh I am the FNG around here aren't I?!


----------

